# Cant identify tree



## Aujax (Jun 17, 2013)

I found a really nice looking tree in my yard and after using several websites, apps and books i still cant identify it. Can anyone help? I attached a pic of the leaves. I think its still a young tree and has an unusual smooth, sandy brown bark.


----------



## ShermanC (Jun 26, 2013)

*To identify the tree*



Aujax said:


> I found a really nice looking tree in my yard and after using several websites, apps and books i still cant identify it. Can anyone help? I attached a pic of the leaves. I think its still a young tree and has an unusual smooth, sandy brown bark.


Locate tree ID books like Audubon Guide to Trees or a Peterson guide to trees by George Petrides. Match the leaf to the pic and description. Or contact your AG Extension agent in your area to help. Good Luck!


----------



## redoakneck (Jun 26, 2013)

looks like some type of Magnolia. Does it have any flowers???

Need pics of bark


----------



## Lion John (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to ask you to share some more pics that shows the full tree and the different angle of it to find the right plant tree that what is it origin and what it is called. Pics must be more effective for me to suggest you about it.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 29, 2013)

Lion John said:


> I would like to ask you to share some more pics that shows the full tree and the different angle of it to find the right plant tree that what is it origin and what it is called. Pics must be more effective for me to suggest you about it.



Waiting for your spam link to be attached..........


----------



## jonboy84 (Jul 4, 2013)

Aujax said:


> I found a really nice looking tree in my yard and after using several websites, apps and books i still cant identify it. Can anyone help? I attached a pic of the leaves. I think its still a young tree and has an unusual smooth, sandy brown bark.



Looks like crape myrtle. more pics might help


----------

